# What temps do Asian House Geckos prefer??



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys and girls!


I'm catching some Asian house geckos, putting them into an enclosure, and studying each indiviudal over a period of days before releasing, What temperature do they prefer?

And also, Would they eat crickets?

Thanks for your help!



- Jordan.


----------



## licky (Feb 28, 2009)

why would you release them?
there a pest arent they.


----------



## shaggymelb (Feb 28, 2009)

any temp over boiling point works.
as an introduced species I dont think any wildlife authority would condone keeping them


----------



## shlanger (Feb 28, 2009)

-20 works to! (in the freezer!)


----------



## licky (Feb 28, 2009)

hehe or you could freeze em and then feed them to your lizard eaters?
or serve em up to the local kookurburras and magpies


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not freezing them or keeping them, just studying them.


----------



## shane14 (Feb 28, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> I'm not freezing them or keeping them, just studying them.



Keep em!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 28, 2009)

Dont listen to any one, I was the same at your age. 
What a stupid question, why do you want to keep them? Well why are you on a reptile forum!? 

Any way..
I'm sure room temp will be fine, they seem to be pretty hardy species, and they are nocturnal so they come out in the cooler temps of night when its in the mid-low 20's, and i'm sure it wont drop below that in your house.
They should eat anything that moves.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 28, 2009)

shane13 said:


> Keep em!


 Nah, I wouldnt be able to keep them alive forever, only a few days while I study each individual


----------



## licky (Feb 28, 2009)

you should catch those lil garden skinks. there tons more interesting. then release them back. i used to keep em for a lil while, very active, especially when you feed em and when you mist them inthe morning. when they are about to lunge at prey they sorta put their bodies into a sorta 's' shape like snakes do..u'll know what i mean if you see it happen


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 28, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Dont listen to any one, I was the same at your age.
> What a stupid question, why do you want to keep them? Well why are you on a reptile forum!?
> 
> Any way..
> ...


 Thank You!!

We have a billion of them crawling all around our house and especially outside, so I'll probably keep them outside where their normal temps are, 
Thats good because I can only buy crickets lol, I will probably be buying a breeding box to breed food for them too!


----------



## shaggymelb (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not sure about Qld regs, but down here, if your caught keeping exotic species you risk a hefty fine, (particularly one that is fast becomming a pest)


----------



## Bushfire (Feb 28, 2009)

Room temp should be fine

EDIT: In NSW these can be kept on license


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 28, 2009)

licky said:


> you should catch those lil garden skinks. there tons more interesting. then release them back. i used to keep em for a lil while, very active, especially when you feed em and when you mist them inthe morning. when they are about to lunge at prey they sorta put their bodies into a sorta 's' shape like snakes do..u'll know what i mean if you see it happen


 Awesome! Might have a crack at them too!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 28, 2009)

freeze them, or you can feed them to your python.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 28, 2009)

what are you hoping to learn from studying them, they sit there, smell and have mites. look under there fingernails, you will see small orange things. catch some garden skinks, they are more fun and not a ugly pest. house geckos are good food though, you could breed them and freeze the babys and sell them as food for hatchling snakes.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 28, 2009)

They're a feral species that displaces our native geckoes - get rid of them! At the very least don't ENCOURAGE them by feeding.. Next you'll be feeding cane toads..


----------



## licky (Feb 28, 2009)

lol ryan i had the same idea but with the garden skinks.. was gunna use em to feed trouble hatchies etc. i caught things from my garden to feed em but it was seriously a hassle so i let em go.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 28, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> what are you hoping to learn from studying them, they sit there, smell and have mites. look under there fingernails, you will see small orange things. catch some garden skinks, they are more fun and not a ugly pest. house geckos are good food though, you could breed them and freeze the babys and sell them as food for hatchling snakes.


 I am hoping to learn all about them 

I could do that, but what sorts of snakes eat baby geckos? 

My baby snake just eats rats...


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 28, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> what are you hoping to learn from studying them, they sit there, smell and have mites. look under there fingernails, you will see small orange things. catch some garden skinks, they are more fun and not a ugly pest. house geckos are good food though, you could breed them and freeze the babys and sell them as food for hatchling snakes.



That's a bit ironic coming from you Ryan :lol:
(dw I wont tell!)


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 28, 2009)

shut up dan, its illegal to keep them here in NSW they are a protected species I think :lol: you can feed them to baby elapids and burtons legless lizards


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 28, 2009)

....


----------



## licky (Feb 28, 2009)

im pretty sure most hatchies snakes start there lives eating little lizards.
especially the childrens group.


----------



## Chris89 (Feb 28, 2009)

I seriously cannot get over the amount of complaining over the fact that someone who is interested in reptiles wants to catch some geckos that are classified as a pest and keep them for a couple of days to study their behavior. As far as I'm aware there's nothing illegal there so I don't see what the big problem is. She wants to study them and gain experience and some knowledge of their behavior and is going to release them back into the wild, This is a better outcome compared to some of the inhumane comments and suggestions made by other users. 

After all this is a reptile based forum and the majority / all of the users like all kinds of reptiles and should be encouraging her for looking outside the box at a young age wanting to learn as much as she can. It's good that some of the younger users want to gain experience and study these animals. The last thing they need is a bunch of people gaining up on them with negative comments.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 28, 2009)

its not illegal to keep them, we are just saying garden skinks make better pets, she can keep as many as she wants, they arnt exciting.... they just sit there.... and smell... who would keep them....


----------



## Chris89 (Feb 28, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> its not illegal to keep them, we are just saying garden skinks make better pets, she can keep as many as she wants, they arnt exciting.... they just sit there.... and smell... who would keep them....



Someone who is new to the reptile hobby and wants to learn more about all different kinds of reptiles and starting at the bottom with an animal that is easily located around their house.

Also, someone might find one species of animal boring while another finds the same species fascinating so you can't just push your opinions on someone else and expect them to follow what suits you.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 28, 2009)

so are they protected in NSW or not?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 28, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> its not illegal to keep them, we are just saying garden skinks make better pets, she can keep as many as she wants, they arnt exciting.... they just sit there.... and smell... who would keep them....



A reptile mad 11 year old!

Be nice or when she grows up she'll put a mulga in ur toilet and when you go for your morning refreshment you'll get tagged on the goolies!

That goes for the rest of you haters too! Isn't that right Rainbow?!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey what is your secret when keeping garden skinks? When i catch them they don't eat?!


----------



## MatE (Feb 28, 2009)

Have fun with the geckos,its better than smoking and doing drugs and you learn about our environment what more could you want.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 28, 2009)

Chris89 said:


> I seriously cannot get over the amount of complaining over the fact that someone who is interested in reptiles wants to catch some geckos that are classified as a pest and keep them for a couple of days to study their behavior. As far as I'm aware there's nothing illegal there so I don't see what the big problem is. She wants to study them and gain experience and some knowledge of their behavior and is going to release them back into the wild, This is a better outcome compared to some of the inhumane comments and suggestions made by other users.



I'll try and make it easier to understand 

"...wants to catch some geckos that are classified as a pest and keep them for a couple of days to study their behavior. As far as I'm aware there's nothing illegal there so I don't see what the big problem is. She wants to study them and gain experience and some knowledge of their behavior and is going to release them back into the wild"

You can catch them and learn about their behaviour and then euthanase them - that way you learn about their behavior AND help Australia!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 28, 2009)

PhilK said:


> I'll try and make it easier to understand
> 
> "...wants to catch some geckos that are classified as a pest and keep them for a couple of days to study their behavior. As far as I'm aware there's nothing illegal there so I don't see what the big problem is. She wants to study them and gain experience and some knowledge of their behavior and is going to release them back into the wild"
> 
> You can catch them and learn about their behaviour and then euthanase them - that way you learn about their behavior AND help Australia!



Remember what i said... mulga... toilet... goolies...


----------



## Chris89 (Feb 28, 2009)

PhilK said:


> I'll try and make it easier to understand
> 
> You can catch them and learn about their behaviour and then euthanase them - that way you learn about their behavior AND help Australia!



Yes, Understandable. . However the method to euthanize the animals suggested was inhumane.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 28, 2009)

house gecko


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 28, 2009)

anyone wanna see some house gecko pictures?


----------



## licky (Feb 28, 2009)

lol red eye its pretty easy imo they are a 'semi-ambush predator' (plz dont make fun lol its the only way i could say what i mean)
i put dirt as a substraste. and put bark/wood chips (only a few) on top of the substrate.
essentially the skinks dig under the bark and wait (hense the ambush part of my theory)
i have also dropped little spiders in the little enclosure and they have chased them down and smash them about (smacking them on the dirt)..(hense the ''semi' part of my theory)
spray them EVERY morning as it replicates the dew on the ground of a morning. they lick up the droplets.
to also prove my 'semi-ambush predator' theory i have occasionly found them in that 's' shape i mentioned before, as i removed the bark that they hide under.
always feed live food as they hunt by movement

hope you can understand my jibberish


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 28, 2009)

here is a house gecko


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL...i bet this flaming wouldnt be happening if it was a nice chameleon that had been introduced ;-)

Also isnt it better to have a pest like this, that can become part of the food chain.....rather than a cane toad!
Id give up trying to eradicate it, youve got no hope.....more chance of wiping out the marinus!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 28, 2009)

native house geckos gehyra dubia and oedura robusta


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 28, 2009)

i almost wish we had em in vic so i could use em to get my hatcho black head feeding when i get him home


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Feb 28, 2009)

The House Geckos here are white and they love to crawl up the walls and poo down them  grrr. But they great they seem to help clean up the mountains of bugs that manage to get inside. I recon you should go outside and watch them at night on the outside of the house. Turn a light on and when the bugs come so will they. You will get heaps more excitement in observing behaviour when they in their own environment. Ive seen them get into battles and try to throw each other of the wall its so funny.

I recon its good thing you are interested in studying them could be the next great reptile vet in the making  And if anyone wants geckos to study i have like 1000 avaliable LOL


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 28, 2009)

Pest!..


----------



## Serpentor (Feb 28, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> native house geckos gehyra dubia and oedura robusta


we have some of the robusta hiding behind our paintings


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Mar 8, 2009)

PhilK said:


> They're a feral species that displaces our native geckoes - get rid of them! At the very least don't ENCOURAGE them by feeding.. Next you'll be feeding cane toads..


 well we cant help feeding cane toads they eat the chicken scraps


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 9, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> here is a house gecko


 I think he's cute.

Good on ya Rainbow!


----------

